# Problemas con fdisk y cfdisk

## 1430seilla

Hola!

Estoy tratando de instalar por primera vez Gentoo (2005), con los cd de instalación. Estoy siguiendo el manual oficial (handbook) pero cuando llego a la parte de crear las particiones, al ejecutar fdisk (o cfdisk), me manda un aviso de que no podré escribir en el disco, solo leer.

Me permite "crear" las particiones, y en sí, funciona todo correctamente, pero a la hora de "guardar" las particiones creadas (con el comando "w" en fdisk), me dice que no tengo permiso para escribir. Con cfdisk me pasa lo mismo, y claro, sin particiones imposible seguir con la instalacion.

Lógicamente estoy logeado como root.

Que estoy haciendo mal?

El disco es un SATA de 280Gb con 1 particion en la que ya esta instalado WinXP. Otra duda que me surge, es que al ejecutar el comando "p" en fdisk (para ver la tabla de particones), no me detecta ni una sola partición, y se supone que tendría que verse uno con el sistema de ficheros NTFS (osea, la particion donde esta XP), no?

Nada mas, muchas gracias   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

antes de nada vuelve a probar con un gentoo 2006.1. 

Puedes pegarnos un fdisk -l de la máquina en cuestión ? y un lspci -v ?

bienvenido a gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## 1430seilla

Hola! Gracias por responder.

El problema es que tengo que instalar la version 2005. porque es la vamos a usar en clase, y el profesor nos dice que la version 2006 tiene una instalacion mas sencilla y "bonita".

(se trata de que nos estrujemos los sesos con Gentoo, para que aprendamos ha hacer una instalacion en la que nosotros tengamos que decidir todo lo que se va ha hacer, y no simplemente poner un usuario y hacer click en "NEXT" y pulsar intro, que esta bien, pero para otro tipo de usuarios.

Lo de la fdisk -l, os lo pongo un poco mas tarde, que ahora mismo no tengo Gentoo a mano. Muchas gracias!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> El problema es que tengo que instalar la version 2005. porque es la vamos a usar en clase, y el profesor nos dice que la version 2006 tiene una instalacion mas sencilla y "bonita". 

 

dile a tu profesor de mi parte que la instalación "mas fácil y sencilla" ( imagino que habla del instalador gráfico) no es obligatoria, simplemente añadid nox al cargar el kernel y no cargará el entorno gráfico. Si te recomiendo que uses el 2006.x es por el soporte de hardware no por otra cosa. 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que buen profesor que tienes!! Sale de lo común... La mayoría que conozco ni siquiera pueden salirse de su windows XP.

De mi parte, felicitaciones a tu profesor.

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Sip, incluso ya haber escogido linux, pero una gentoo

de verdad se lleva las palmas   :Very Happy: 

 :Confused:  estara registrado en el foro?

SAludos

----------

## 1430seilla

Sip, la verdad es que es uno de los mejores que he tenido. Una suerte sin duda alguna.

Bueno, a ver si podemos echar a andar Gentoo, que tiene buena pinta, jejeje.

Haciendo fdisk -l no me retorna nada. Haciendo lspci -v, me devuelve una lista de hardware (es de suponer, que es todo el hardware que reconoce), pero en la lista no esta mi disco duro (sata de 280Gb).

Recodar, que mi HD es SATA, y que tiene una unica particion NTFS para winXP.

Cuando pongo fdisk /dev/hda (como root), me devuelve lo siguiente:

You will not be able to write the partition table.

Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512).

Device contains neither a valid Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel.

Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.

Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite).

Despues de esto, me deja crear particiones sin ningun problema, pero cuando las quiero escribir (w), me dice que no puedo.

He probado con una Debian que me ha prestado un amigo, y en la misma parte (durante las particiones) me viene a decir lo mismo. Me dice que no se puede encontrar ningun disco duro.

Casualidad? No creo. Kubuntu, hace unos meses no tubo ningun problema para detectar mi HD (todo perfecto), pero el resto de distros parece que no les sienta bien mi HD, porque puede ser?

Que puedo hacer? Mucha gracias!  :Wink: 

A mi profe si esta registrado y me lee: Holaaaa!!   :Wink: 

----------

## dpevp

Si tu disco es SATA deberias usar /dev/sda en lugar de /dev/hda

Un saludo

----------

## 1430seilla

Es verdad! Voy a probarlo... os cuento luego que tal ha ido.

----------

## 1430seilla

Hola!

He probado lo de fdisk /dev/sda y me dice...

Unable to open /dev/sda

Ya de paso, como no tenia nada que perder, y probado con todo lo que sale en al ayuda de fdisk (/dev/sdc, /dev/rd....) pero nada ha funcionado.

Parece que detectar lo detecta, porque si pones /dev7hda, no te dice unable to open, simplemente te dice que no podras escribir en el disco duro...

Se os ocurre algo mas?

Yo he pensado, que quizá seria buena idea (no se si se podra hacer), ver los modulos que ha cargado automaticamente, y ver si ha cargado el del disco duro. Si no lo ha cargado, hacerlo a mano (no se como, ni se se puede). Que opinais?

Por cierto, no os llama la atencion esto?? (en negrita)

You will not be able to write the partition table. 

Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512). 

Device contains neither a valid Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel. 

Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable. 

Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite). 

Puede ser ese el problema? Se puede cambiar el tamaño de los sectores?

----------

## zx80

Si q se puede, con la opción s q cambia el número de sectores por pista, pero has de saber lo q haces. Por otro lado dices q tienes una particion en ntfs.... Linux no trabaja con ntfs (solo lee) a no ser q metas soporte en kernel o instales ntfs-3g, tal vez por ahí podría venir el problema.

Si no eres muy ducho con fdisk prueba con qtparted o gparted.

De todas formas, espero q no tengas nada en ese disco, porq se perderán los datos.

----------

## ekz

Pero por lo menos (si fuera eso) deberia mostrar la particion ntfs, puede que sea por el driver del disco sata, para ver los modulos cargados es lsmod, para cargar uno modprobe modulo, aunque al arranque coldplug detecta y carga todos los modulos relacionados con tu hardware, bajate el minimal CD para probar (ese no tiene entorno grafico!  :Very Happy:  )

Otra alternativa es que con el LiveCD de Kubuntu te crees la particiones correspondientes (o con el LiveCD de gparted que es muy bueno) . aunque si es por drivers el CD de gentoo 2005  tampoco te reconocera las particiones

SAludos

----------

## gringo

erm, no será que /dev/hda es un cdrom  ( de ahi que no te deje escribir y que no encuentre una tabla en el medio) ? Tienes el cdrom puesto como maestro en el primer canal ide ?

Te decía lo del lspci porque igual no tienes cargado el módulo para tu controladora sata y lo del gentoo 2006.x porque sobre todo si hablamos de controladoras sata necesitas un kernel lo mas moderno posible.

saluetes

----------

## 1430seilla

 *gringo wrote:*   

> erm, no será que /dev/hda es un cdrom  ( de ahi que no te deje escribir y que no encuentre una tabla en el medio) ? Tienes el cdrom puesto como maestro en el primer canal ide ?
> 
> Te decía lo del lspci porque igual no tienes cargado el módulo para tu controladora sata y lo del gentoo 2006.x porque sobre todo si hablamos de controladoras sata necesitas un kernel lo mas moderno posible.
> 
> saluetes

 

Tengo el lector DVD como maestro, y la grabadora de CD como esclavo. Será por eso que no funciona?

Por otro lado, he hecho lsmod, y me ha salido una lista muy larga (no entiendo nada de lo que pone), pero en varios sitios he podido leer SATA y ATA... recuerdo uno que se llamana LIBATA (libreria ata supongo).

He probado haciendo fdisk /dev/hda,  /dev/hdb  y  /dev/hdc. y ninguno me fuciona (/dev/hda es el unico que "funciona", y es el que me dice que solo puedo leer y no escribir.

Ya no se me ocurre que hacer. Voy a descargar el minimal de Gentoo 2006 a ver si hay suerte, luego os cuento.

P.D: Lo de crear las particiones con Kubuntu (que si reconoce el disco duro sin problemas), no creo que funcione. Porque por muchas particiones que halla creadas, si no "ve" el disco duro... no habra forma de instalar. UN SALUDO!

----------

## 1430seilla

hola!

Acabo de probar la Gentoo 2006.1 y me dice exactamente lo mismo.

Me he logrado fijar mejor, cuando esta cargando Gentoo, y he visto una lista de lo yo creo que son los modulos que carga, y hay muchos en los que pone SATA... asi que yo creo que detectar lo detecta...

A alguien se le ocurre algo?

----------

## pcmaster

 *1430seilla wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   erm, no será que /dev/hda es un cdrom  ( de ahi que no te deje escribir y que no encuentre una tabla en el medio) ? Tienes el cdrom puesto como maestro en el primer canal ide ?
> 
> Te decía lo del lspci porque igual no tienes cargado el módulo para tu controladora sata y lo del gentoo 2006.x porque sobre todo si hablamos de controladoras sata necesitas un kernel lo mas moderno posible.
> 
> saluetes 
> ...

 

Vamos a ver. Si el DVD está como maestro y la grabadora como esclavo, ¿En qué canal IDE? Dinos exactamente cómo están configuradas las unidades.

Sobre lo del sector de 2048 bytes... sin duda es un CD, los discos duros tienen sectores de 512 bytes.

Si kubuntu te ve el disco, icicia con él, y mira ver cómo lo ha detectado.

Te recuerdo que los discos SATA se ven como discos SCSI o como IDe, según el driver que use el sistema operativo (libata o el antiguo driver ide) y dependiendo si en la BIOS el disco duro SATA está configurado con emulación IDE o como SATA nativo (AHCI), aunque las BIOS más antiguas no permiten dicha selección.

Haz un ls -l /dev/hd* y un ls -l /dev/sd* y nos pones el resultado.

----------

## 1430seilla

Por partes   :Wink: , para empezar, esto es lo k me devuelve Gentoo (2005) a los siguientes comandos.

ls -l /dev/hd*:

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 Jan 20 18:43 /dev/hda

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 64 Jan 20 18:43 /dev/hdd

ls -l /dev/sd*:

No such file or derectory.

Por otro lado, esto es lo que he podido sacar de informacion de la BIOS.

Onborad IDE Controller [Enabled]

SATA Operation Mode [Non-Raid]

Primary IDE Master [ATAPI CD-ROM]

Primary IDE Slave [Not Detected]

Secondary IDE Master [Not Detected]

Secondary IDE Slave [ATAPI CD-ROM]

SATA1 [Hard Disk]

SATA2 [Not Detected]

Y por otro lado, tambien de la BIOS, he sacado esto:

1st Drive [CD/DVD PM-PLEXTOR]   <-- Este es el lector DVD

2st Drive [CD/DVD SS-SONY]   <-- Este es la grabadora de CD

Supongo que algo hay mal configurado, porque no se entiende que no lo encuentre... Sin embargo, si que carga un modulo que se llama LIBATA (Libreria ATA supongo). Ayudaaaaa.... please!

----------

## 1430seilla

Hola! Acabo de instalar Kubuntu, sin ningun problema. Reconoce el disco duro como SDA1, y lo instala todo sin problemas... porque ninguna otra distro logra reconocer el disco duro? No lo entiendo... Ni Debian, ni Gentoo, ni Suse, ni Kanoppix... Help!

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, como alguien te ha comentado, es un tema de "modulos" esta claro que no te carga el que necesitas para tu controladora sata... 

Si no lo has probado, yo seguiria el consejo que te dieron de bajarte el minimal CD de la 2006.1 e intentarlo. Otra cosa que puedes hacer.... es un lsmod en tu kubuntu.. y anota el modulo que levanta para el sata, luego vuelves a la gentoo 2005 y levantas el modulo con modprobe (previamente a usar fdisk/cfdisk).

un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Está claro que hda y hdd son las unidades de CD/DVD.

prueba a ver qué te dice un lspci (si es muy largo, lspci|grep SATA)  :Wink: 

----------

## 1430seilla

Hola! Esto es lo que me devuelve lspci|grep SATA:

0000:00:0f.0 IDE Interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)

Espero que me podais ayudar a instalar Gentoo, tengo ganas de probarlo! Un saludo y gracias!.  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Prueba con un 

# modprobe sata_via

Si no tienes el módulo, cuando instales tendrás que compilar a medida el kernel, activando 

Device Drivers ---> SCSI sevice support ---> SCSI low-level drivers ---> Via SATA support

También puede ser buena idea activar AHCI SATA support (en realidad, creo que ahci es un "estándar" y los otros drivers según  fabrricante son para chips más antiguos que no soportan el estándar AHCI, pero no estoy seguro de ello).

Nota: si me he equivocado en el nombre del módulo sata_via, que alguien me corrija.  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

por lo que se puede leer en este hilo, en caso de que el kernel del livecd 2006.1 sea menor a un 2.6.18 no tendrás soporte para ese chip sata. Tendrás que esperar a la siguiente versión de gentoo ( que está al caer dicho sea de paso).

Si no, lo que te comenta pcmaster funcionará sin problemas.

saluetes

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Voy a ser un poco "crudo" si tienes que esperar a "otra" versión de Gentoo por ese problema, yo me replantearia seriamente lo de usar Gentoo. 

El problema esta claramente localizado (drive sata) y ademas te han dicho como solucionarlo, si hay algun paso que no entiendas o no sepas hacer, como levantar un modulo o compilar el kernel, lo posteas que seguro, alguien te intentara ayudar.

----------

## 1430seilla

Hola!

Pues veréis, durante la pantalla de carga de Gentoo (pantalla netra, muchas letritas, jejeje). He visto algo parecido a esto (no me da tiempo afijarme es demasiado rapido).

Scanning for sata... sata_via loaded.

Esto sale antes de que yo tenga control sobre la maquina (evidentemente, antes de que yo haga modprobe sata_via o cualquier otra cosa).

Y para mas recochineo, gentoo, en ese estado tan precario del sistema, detecta mi pendrive sin problemas. /dev/sda1... como puede ser que detecte un pendrive y no mi HD?!!?!?! Increible.

A dia de hoy, de todas, las distros que he probado, la unica que anda con mi HD es Kubuntu (ubuntu es de suponer que tb, claro).

Alguna idea mas? Ya me estoy empezando a desesperar.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pcmaster

Dos ideas:

1- Es posible que el sistema detecte una controladora SATA VIA pero no sepa usarla por no estar el chipset totalmente soportado. Puedes ver qué versión del kernel carga el CD de Gentoo tecleando:

# uname -a

2- Inica con kubuntu y haz otro uname -a a ver qué versión del kernel está usando. Y repite los ls a ver cómo detecta el disco.

----------

## gringo

si lo anterior no funciona, la mejor opción que tienes ahora mismo es que simplemente instales gentoo desde ese el livecd ese.

saluetes

----------

## 1430seilla

Hola de nuevo, esto es lo que he podido sacar en claro con el comando uname -a

En kubuntu (instalado en el Disco duro, que reconoce sin problemas):

Linux usuario-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux

Con el livecd de Gentoo 2005.1:

Linux livecd 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Wed Aug 3 20:26:57 UTC 2005 i686 Inter(R) Pentium(R) CPU 3.20 Ghz

y con el livecd de Gentoo 2006.1:

Linux livecd 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Sep 18 01:26:27 UTC 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium (R) D CPU 3.20 ghz GNU/Linux

Pd.: Kubuntu reconoce el HD como SDA durante la instalacion.

----------

## ekz

Que inicie el live de gentoo con doscsi ayudaria en algo? 

SAludos

----------

## pcmaster

En el log de gentoo-sources:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog

```
08 Sep 2006; Daniel Drake <dsd@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8.ebuild:

  Update to Linux 2.6.17.13. Add support for VIA VT8237A IDE/SATA. Fix TX

  timeout handling in xirc2ps_cs net driver. Fix support for large SD/MMC

  cards.

```

lo que significa que el chipset de tu PC está incluído desde el kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8, que lleva el kernel 2.6.17.13.

Así que ésa es la causa: el CD de gentoo 2006.1 que tienes lleva precisamente la última versión que no soporta tu chipset. Seguramente el kubuntu que has probado lleva un kernel algo más moderno y sí lo soporta.

Tienes dos opciones:

1- Arrancar con el live-cd de kubuntu e instalar (manualmente haciendo el chroot) gentoo desde él. El único inconveniente es que no tendrás los stages en el CD y te los tienes que bajar de Internet o leerlos desde otro CD o desde red.

2- Esperar a la próxima versión del CD de Gentoo, con un kernel más moderno.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hombre... yo instalaría desde kubuntu o te bajas el SyetemRescueCD que por cierto esta basado en Gentoo, haces las particiones tal como te pone el Handboock montas las unidades y después de hacer un chroot sigues con la instalación en red (via internet) cuando compiles tu kernel (gentoo-sources) que seguro es un 2.6.18-r6 o superior tendras el soporte para tu sata sin problemas.

----------

